# LSD prices??



## super man (Apr 2, 2013)

My penpal has recently started getting into LSD. The person he knows is taking 10$ for a blotter. What would be the prices were he starts getting deals in these blotters? 

1st post!!!!


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Apr 2, 2013)

I will only pay 5-8 for blotters in my area.


----------



## CPmass (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd pay almost anything right about now. Haven't been able to find any acid in Michigan for the past 2 years. 
Anyone care to shoot me a PM discussing the current never ending drought?


----------



## super man (Apr 2, 2013)

Well for the price what would you expect the first price break would be and at what quantity?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2013)

1-2$ each for 1000,2-4$ each for 100,5-7$ each for 10 or less...CP..drought is relavent..go on tour,find some good L,make a head stash..since the silo bust things haven't been,nor will they ever be the same I sadly think...I've been lucky to have made my connects,and really a lot of lsd is still around,u just gotta be at the right show...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Btw,those are fair prices..if ya know a kind dude,hell have em for 2 bucks apeice all day ,no matter if ya buy one or 200...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2013)

You should get a break after 10..but ill never pay more than 50$..that's when I'm 65 and know noone..you're talking 100$ for a ten strip and that's absurd..like paying 150$ for a quarter of weed.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Apr 2, 2013)

Go find some Rainbow family members and see what they have to say . I have not bought LSD since the early 90s and it was dirt cheap then thanks to the Dead and those who followed the trails


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2013)

PPS...100% correct...prices have changed tho..its no longer 25cent a hit wholesale...I know people that are family,and they are getting it a buck apeice to 3 bucks! What happened?!?..love should be free.


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 2, 2013)

in my area it's around $10-15/hit. whether you're getting an rc or real LSD, lol. Make sure to use test kits.


----------



## mushead (Apr 2, 2013)

CPmass said:


> I'd pay almost anything right about now. Haven't been able to find any acid in Michigan for the past 2 years.
> Anyone care to shoot me a PM discussing the current never ending drought?


i dont think your looking hard enough then man. its everywhere, has been too. never more than 15 a hit for the white. just seen some half strength green stuff for 5. real L has no taste, test kit solved lol. then again if its hard to find does the cost really matter?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

:-[ lsd is not that expensive guys..if you pay more than 5 a hit you're either really wanting to trip and can't wait for a better deal,or you're getting gyped!...7$ a hit tops,if you're really wanting it and its your last ditch effort..stand your ground on these prices..should be free after all!


----------



## CPmass (Apr 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> 1-2$ each for 1000,2-4$ each for 100,5-7$ each for 10 or less...CP..drought is relavent..go on tour,find some good L,make a head stash..since the silo bust things haven't been,nor will they ever be the same I sadly think...I've been lucky to have made my connects,and really a lot of lsd is still around,u just gotta be at the right show...





mushead said:


> i dont think your looking hard enough then man. its everywhere, has been too. never more than 15 a hit for the white. just seen some half strength green stuff for 5. real L has no taste, test kit solved lol. then again if its hard to find does the cost really matter?



I'm physically disabled.. and old. 
Can't say I'm show worthy anymore. Guess my connects have since moved on.. but still the hunt continues.


----------



## NatesBaked (Apr 3, 2013)

I've seen them charged up to 35 a stamp, and they suck. But this is Texas, I'm sure ATX, SATX, and HTX have much better shit. For much cheaper too.


----------



## mushead (Apr 3, 2013)

CPmass said:


> I'm physically disabled.. and old.
> Can't say I'm show worthy anymore. Guess my connects have since moved on.. but still the hunt continues.


ah yes that would not help the search.. if i wasn't a paranoid nut id send some liquid your way. keep askin tho, someones got it. DMT is huge right now here too


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

the 200 mcg WOW is awesome...about 10 per...cheaper by the sheet for sure


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Never more than 5$...seriously..keep price gougers outta this..except for overhead,lsd should be free..$ spent is for hotels and travelling expenses...I seriously despise the way lsd is being treated by the user end of the spectrum..I know that lsd is distributed and at a certain point the distribution chain becomes fuzzy and some lil dime bag dealer stumbles upon a sheet of good L and says'i can make $'..not knowing the guy responsible would give a sheet to whomever asked...can't put a price on love guys.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have friends that deal lsd,but not for gain..pot maybe,but lsd is pretty much given away...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

IF fluff were sold,no responsible fam would lay 200mics ...imagine the results...amber,lavendar,chek..maybe 200mics..not fluff..and wow is silver...


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

200 mcg is perfect even if fluff...just more generosity wouldn't you think? ALL DRUGS ARE SOLD FOR PROFIT...period


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

you've obviously never been around family...200mics of fluff will twist a normal acid head..even experienced people eat 100mics and get zinnged..its all about purity..and fluff is given away..never sold...ask any hippy!


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

lol...I am a hippy...and just finished my fluff stash that I paid for...Bro I did sunshine microdot even some from the Bear (rip) personally...fluff is excellent and probably the best around now...but it is outshined by the quality of yesteryore


----------



## canndo (Apr 3, 2013)

When I go to the movies I give the guy a 20 and get two and a half hours of entertainment - that's without the 7.50 box of rasinettes. When I take my fine wife out for a fine dining experience I could pay as much as $400 for a tasting menu with acompanying wine. The experience lasts three hours, maybe four. I used to have my own seat at the local theater, $120 for the pair per show - three hours. If I want to travel to a friend's house and he lives 50 miles away it costs me 15 bucks plus an 8.50 six pack and you guys are bitching that 7 or 10 bucks is too much for an 8 hour psychic ride? Do you think so little of LSD that you would quibble about the price? We were paying between 5 and 10 dollars a dose back then - but that was 40 years ago. Why would anyone expect those prices to stay the same? I would if I were so inclined, think nothing of spending 40 dollars for a decent LSD trip - that is cheap compared to everything else out there. I would pay 70 or 100 dollars for a good, pure dose of mescaline and have no qualms at ALL the moment it started edging up my spine. I would pay what we used to pay for MDMA, 10 dollars a dose - if it were pure and now I suppose I'd pay double. Why someone would wish to pay less for their drug of choice than a mixed drink at a swanky bar is simply beyond me. I recently spoke to someone who was looking for mdma.

i said I knew where he could get some but it would cost him 20 dollars. "no, that's too much, I can get it for 5" "is it any good"? "no it isn't, it is speedy and makes me a little sick".

Why is it that so many believe that good drugs should not cost as much money as a ticket to a baseball game? And then they bitch that the stuff is weak.


I just don't get it.


----------



## CPmass (Apr 3, 2013)

mushead said:


> ah yes that would not help the search.. if i wasn't a paranoid nut id send some liquid your way. keep askin tho, someones got it. DMT is huge right now here too


lol.. you crack me up. 
paranoid nuts and cannabis forums kind of go hand in hand brotha. 

I'm paranoid too. Which is why if you read my posts here, I never once ask anyone for drugs. Just wanna talk about the lack of them in my home is all.. wink wink.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Canndo..my wife is the manager of a theatre,and I'm a chef at a restaurant..who's to say if you're in with the right set of people,you can't eat drink and be merry for free?....and kite,understandable,but introduced to bear was a few family members that I've met..coincidence I suppose...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Fluff is not to be sold..ask any family member..it is strictly to be given away..rules have changed tho in tough times..you were to lay 200mics and no less..if caught shorting the batch,you were cut off..now thats gone with the wind...


----------



## canndo (Apr 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Canndo..my wife is the manager of a theatre,and I'm a chef at a restaurant..who's to say if you're in with the right set of people,you can't eat drink and be merry for free?....and kite,understandable,but introduced to bear was a few family members that I've met..coincidence I suppose...



What I am talking about is value.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 3, 2013)

We used to get people for $10 after returning from festies. To be honest, it's a rip off. I like to take 3 (great quality) at the bare minimum. Usually 5-7. Couldn't imagine paying $30-$70 to trip for 14 hours. Last time I got some I paid $25 for 5. Also, if you're paying $10, you know they have been through several hands and you likely do not know how well they were taken care of. Some degraded ass overpriced lsd would be crappy!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 3, 2013)

And you have a penpal... Are you over 18?


----------



## mushead (Apr 3, 2013)

nothing good is free, thats how i look at it. i dont mind paying someone for it as long as its legit, i appreciate the positions people put themselves in to get it around. to me its just money, but what is a great trip worth? lil bit harder to quantify. i commend anyone that does still hand it out tho, your a dieing breed!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

I was at sunshine daydream campground and was gave 10 sheets..and told I better not sell a hit...I gave awayall of it walking around being kind spreading love...fluff is for fun family..not saying some one didn't sell it..its not supposed to be sold...that's what I'm getting at..canndo,I understand your point about quality,but fluff is like a 30 year old scotch..to be passed around..or one of your beloved cigars,to be shared with close friends and like minded individuals...


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 3, 2013)

A guy was running around Spaghetti with a super soaker spraying people last year. I purposefully walked by his tent several times. I took him a bacon egg and cheese bagel the next morning as a sign of appreciation


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow..never heard beware of super soaker..just squirt guns,and puddlers


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I was at sunshine daydream campground and was gave 10 sheets..and told I better not sell a hit...I gave awayall of it walking around being kind spreading love...fluff is for fun family..not saying some one didn't sell it..its not supposed to be sold...that's what I'm getting at..canndo,I understand your point about quality,but fluff is like a 30 year old scotch..to be passed around..or one of your beloved cigars,to be shared with close friends and like minded individuals...


well I am quite glad that some sell it as I no longer am a nomad and would have missed out apparently...but you know come to think of it I aquired it from a European source and it twas definitely fluff as the difference to needlepoint was apparent although quite honestly quite equal in terms of purity/potency... fluff more "feeling" needlepoint more mental acuity but both highly euphoric...and the needlepoint was purchased directly from a Rainbowian ...go figure

I miss burning man


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 3, 2013)

$3 per tab 100ug each. Silk Road


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Fluff is not to be sold..ask any family member..it is strictly to be given away..rules have changed tho in tough times..you were to lay 200mics and no less..if caught shorting the batch,you were cut off..now thats gone with the wind...


And it's always suppose to be on white paper. The kids today try to sell the(fluff)on print. TRUE FAMILY HAS NEVER DONE ME WRONG!


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

I love my sheets of WOW


----------



## jimmer6577 (Apr 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I was at sunshine daydream campground and was gave 10 sheets..and told I better not sell a hit...I gave awayall of it walking around being kind spreading love...fluff is for fun family..not saying some one didn't sell it..its not supposed to be sold...that's what I'm getting at..canndo,I understand your point about quality,but fluff is like a 30 year old scotch..to be passed around..or one of your beloved cigars,to be shared with close friends and like minded individuals...


you have to love the love jug!


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

Trippy Mayne said:


> $3 per tab 100ug each. Silk Road


ummm...no thank you


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> you have to love the love jug!


----------



## mushead (Apr 3, 2013)

canndo said:


> When I go to the movies I give the guy a 20 and get two and a half hours of entertainment - that's without the 7.50 box of rasinettes. When I take my fine wife out for a fine dining experience I could pay as much as $400 for a tasting menu with acompanying wine. The experience lasts three hours, maybe four. I used to have my own seat at the local theater, $120 for the pair per show - three hours. If I want to travel to a friend's house and he lives 50 miles away it costs me 15 bucks plus an 8.50 six pack and you guys are bitching that 7 or 10 bucks is too much for an 8 hour psychic ride? Do you think so little of LSD that you would quibble about the price? We were paying between 5 and 10 dollars a dose back then - but that was 40 years ago. Why would anyone expect those prices to stay the same? I would if I were so inclined, think nothing of spending 40 dollars for a decent LSD trip - that is cheap compared to everything else out there. I would pay 70 or 100 dollars for a good, pure dose of mescaline and have no qualms at ALL the moment it started edging up my spine. I would pay what we used to pay for MDMA, 10 dollars a dose - if it were pure and now I suppose I'd pay double. Why someone would wish to pay less for their drug of choice than a mixed drink at a swanky bar is simply beyond me. I recently spoke to someone who was looking for mdma.
> 
> i said I knew where he could get some but it would cost him 20 dollars. "no, that's too much, I can get it for 5" "is it any good"? "no it isn't, it is speedy and makes me a little sick".
> 
> ...


i try to explain this to people that buy bud for 300+ a ounce but never more than 200 for some great shrooms. that makes no sense to me lol


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 3, 2013)

canndo said:


> When I go to the movies I give the guy a 20 and get two and a half hours of entertainment - that's without the 7.50 box of rasinettes. When I take my fine wife out for a fine dining experience I could pay as much as $400 for a tasting menu with acompanying wine. The experience lasts three hours, maybe four. I used to have my own seat at the local theater, $120 for the pair per show - three hours. If I want to travel to a friend's house and he lives 50 miles away it costs me 15 bucks plus an 8.50 six pack and you guys are bitching that 7 or 10 bucks is too much for an 8 hour psychic ride? Do you think so little of LSD that you would quibble about the price? We were paying between 5 and 10 dollars a dose back then - but that was 40 years ago. Why would anyone expect those prices to stay the same? I would if I were so inclined, think nothing of spending 40 dollars for a decent LSD trip - that is cheap compared to everything else out there. I would pay 70 or 100 dollars for a good, pure dose of mescaline and have no qualms at ALL the moment it started edging up my spine. I would pay what we used to pay for MDMA, 10 dollars a dose - if it were pure and now I suppose I'd pay double. Why someone would wish to pay less for their drug of choice than a mixed drink at a swanky bar is simply beyond me. I recently spoke to someone who was looking for mdma.
> 
> i said I knew where he could get some but it would cost him 20 dollars. "no, that's too much, I can get it for 5" "is it any good"? "no it isn't, it is speedy and makes me a little sick".
> 
> ...


I always get good stuff for cheap. Some of us don't have money for the $7.50 raisins, a $200 wine show, and $120 for theater shows. When I do have the money for fancy raisins, I prefer to shop around for the best prices so I can have 2 instead of 1. I know some people have a lot of money, and some don't. At this moment in life, I don't, and will be happy waiting an extra 2 or 3 weeks for a deal instead of looking like a feign paying stupid prices for the same product. Not trying to quarrel, it just doesn't make sense to pay more than anything is worth... But I guess worth is in the eye of the beholder (and can be significantly more if the beholder has loot to blow and doesn't consider a penny saved a penny earned). I can live without drugs anyway... It's the mj that gets me


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

have to have my entheogens...love my pot as well


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mushead..ill never pay more than 100$ an oz for shrooms..its fungus and 200 a oz is obscene where I come from..just like 7$ hits of L..50$ a q maybe..but not all the way up..


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 3, 2013)

Kite High said:


> have to have my entheogens...love my pot as well


lol. Haven't heard that term in quite a while. I thought you crazy indians fell off the map  Just joking, hope no one takes offense


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Shulgin returns!..lol...I try to keep a head stash at all times..although my stash is getting low on L and shrooms...time to go to further and catch up!!!...oh,need more dmt also.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> lol. Haven't heard that term in quite a while. I thought you crazy indians fell off the map  Just joking, hope no one takes offense


naw man we're just
[video=youtube;ecSI3G6WVB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecSI3G6WVB8[/video]

Sasha is not well brothers please lend a helping hand to this wonderful spirit that has given so much so we can truly LIVE
http://www.shulginresearch.org/home/donate/
The best human being I ever had the joy of meeting


----------



## Kite High (Apr 3, 2013)

speaking of demetri my harmala is in so the truth awaits my arrival very soon

Then salvia for the solstice....

[video=youtube;qHkGWO2yNOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHkGWO2yNOA[/video]


----------



## mushead (Apr 3, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Mushead..ill never pay more than 100$ an oz for shrooms..its fungus and 200 a oz is obscene where I come from..just like 7$ hits of L..50$ a q maybe..but not all the way up..


damn! you must live in a good growing area then? thats crazy lol. i live in the midwest so most of the mushies are indoor grown which drives the price up for legal reasons. but for 200-250 you can pick what ever strain you could want. to me thats a win, i have some favorites that i need. the L is cheap tho, but if i have the money i always pay extra for it. also the demand for psychedelics like L and mushrooms is much lower than herb. if more people did it on a regular basis it would cost much more.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2013)

Guess ur right..its all relative..I've gotten a extra heavy oz of boomers in c.o. for 80$..for my head..went back to o.k. where I was living at the time and people begged me for 30$ gms!..I never took the $,but that's crazy..sheltered life I suppose...


----------



## canndo (Apr 4, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I always get good stuff for cheap. Some of us don't have money for the $7.50 raisins, a $200 wine show, and $120 for theater shows. When I do have the money for fancy raisins, I prefer to shop around for the best prices so I can have 2 instead of 1. I know some people have a lot of money, and some don't. At this moment in life, I don't, and will be happy waiting an extra 2 or 3 weeks for a deal instead of looking like a feign paying stupid prices for the same product. Not trying to quarrel, it just doesn't make sense to pay more than anything is worth... But I guess worth is in the eye of the beholder (and can be significantly more if the beholder has loot to blow and doesn't consider a penny saved a penny earned). I can live without drugs anyway... It's the mj that gets me



I don't think you are getting the point. It is the perception of value, not my expenditures. I was poor and had to scrimp and save for my doses of acid back then - 10 bucks was hard to come by. Now is a good acid trip worth more or less than that coveted bottle of liquor you buy every so often? That is the point. Are you telling me that you don't ever go to the movies? You don't ever go to concerts that cost 60 bucks and last 4 hours? but you refuse to pay more than a few dollars for what amounts to an ultimate experience?

That is what I am saying. If you can get good drugs cheap - more power to you, no one should pay more than they have to for anything (which is a reason I could afford tasting menus in Las Vegas), but when was the last time you could get mescaline at any price .... and.... more importantly, how much would you pay?


----------



## canndo (Apr 4, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> I always get good stuff for cheap. Some of us don't have money for the $7.50 raisins, a $200 wine show, and $120 for theater shows. When I do have the money for fancy raisins, I prefer to shop around for the best prices so I can have 2 instead of 1. I know some people have a lot of money, and some don't. At this moment in life, I don't, and will be happy waiting an extra 2 or 3 weeks for a deal instead of looking like a feign paying stupid prices for the same product. Not trying to quarrel, it just doesn't make sense to pay more than anything is worth... But I guess worth is in the eye of the beholder (and can be significantly more if the beholder has loot to blow and doesn't consider a penny saved a penny earned). I can live without drugs anyway... It's the mj that gets me



I don't think you are getting the point. It is the perception of value, not my expenditures. I was poor and had to scrimp and save for my doses of acid back then - 10 bucks was hard to come by. Now is a good acid trip worth more or less than that coveted bottle of liquor you buy every so often? That is the point. Are you telling me that you don't ever go to the movies? You don't ever go to concerts that cost 60 bucks and last 4 hours? but you refuse to pay more than a few dollars for what amounts to an ultimate experience?

That is what I am saying. If you can get good drugs cheap - more power to you, no one should pay more than they have to for anything (which is a reason I could afford tasting menus in Las Vegas), but when was the last time you could get mescaline at any price .... and.... more importantly, how much would you pay?


----------



## Kervork (Apr 4, 2013)

$10 for all you can eat buffet.


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 4, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I was at sunshine daydream campground and was gave 10 sheets..and told I better not sell a hit...I gave awayall of it walking around being kind spreading love...fluff is for fun family..not saying some one didn't sell it..its not supposed to be sold...that's what I'm getting at..canndo,I understand your point about quality,but fluff is like a 30 year old scotch..to be passed around..or one of your beloved cigars,to be shared with close friends and like minded individuals...


yeah it's all about 'spreading the love' until you recognize the penalties the society you're living in will impose on you for finding even 1 hit of that love. you're new name would be a number for the rest of your life if you had gotten caught with those 10 sheets. 

some people aren't interested in risking their lives and everything that comes with prison just to share the love of LSD with people the way it was meant to be. if someone decides they want to take the risk and fuck with it anyway then you better believe they are going to want to profit off of it...

my_ 2c_: if you're not involved with the risk, then pay up$$$


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 4, 2013)

canndo said:


> I don't think you are getting the point. It is the perception of value, not my expenditures. I was poor and had to scrimp and save for my doses of acid back then - 10 bucks was hard to come by. Now is a good acid trip worth more or less than that coveted bottle of liquor you buy every so often? That is the point. Are you telling me that you don't ever go to the movies? You don't ever go to concerts that cost 60 bucks and last 4 hours? but you refuse to pay more than a few dollars for what amounts to an ultimate experience?
> 
> That is what I am saying. If you can get good drugs cheap - more power to you, no one should pay more than they have to for anything (which is a reason I could afford tasting menus in Las Vegas), but when was the last time you could get mescaline at any price .... and.... more importantly, how much would you pay?


Yea, that's sort of what I was getting at. And you're right on the mesc. That stuff is hard to find these days so if some did randomly show up in my neighborhood... Well I would scratch up enough dough as long as it wasn't insanely priced... Would definitely pay for overprice though. 
I guess my views on this topic have been shaped by the availability of each said product in my area... And me being a cheap ass  lol


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 4, 2013)

History consists of rebels who did "illegal/wrong" things to change the world..look at our founding fathers..I've long since retired from the game...canndo..would you go to the movies if it cost $100?...id wait till it came out on dvd,and a friend burned it for me..lol...I get what ur sayin..but still,price gouging sux!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Doses have always been $5 or less. I've heard of people paying up to $15. I suppose its got a lot to do with geography. If I had a choice between a $30 bottle, or just about any substance vs. a couple of $15 hits I'd probably still choose the acid. I have always though LSD was pretty cheap considering how cool it is.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 4, 2013)

lsd compared to other drugs would be a bargain at $100 a dose...at least you are truly high and not just amped up insane and satisfied at its conclusion


----------



## Kite High (Apr 4, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> Yea, that's sort of what I was getting at. *And you're right on the mesc. That stuff is hard to find these days* so if some did randomly show up in my neighborhood... Well I would scratch up enough dough as long as it wasn't insanely priced... Would definitely pay for overprice though.
> I guess my views on this topic have been shaped by the availability of each said product in my area... And me being a cheap ass  lol


readily obtainable cheap and easy


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice. Just started my first one. What kind of light and nutrients do you use? I had mine under T5's and just moved it to a windowsill. Planning on putting outdoors after I'm not worried about it freezing. Also I have access to a small solar greenhouse.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 4, 2013)

once warm enough they go outside...
http://www.gardenguides.com/79506-make-cactus-potting-soil.html
http://www.cssainc.org/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=314
400 watts cmh


----------



## canndo (Apr 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> History consists of rebels who did "illegal/wrong" things to change the world..look at our founding fathers..I've long since retired from the game...canndo..would you go to the movies if it cost $100?...id wait till it came out on dvd,and a friend burned it for me..lol...I get what ur sayin..but still,price gouging sux!




Then let us take this to an extreme


What would you pay for a 350 mg dose of pure mescaline?
how about a real quaalude?
A couple of seconol?
10 peyote buttons?
an authentic tai stick?


A bottle of paragoric?
A bottle of Vin Tonique Mariani?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 5, 2013)

All within reason,except the mariani wine..the buttons id probably pay 20 a piece,same with mescaline(both times I've had it it was given to me but I was told it was worth 20$)..id buy the seconol and ludes for you,cuz I'm not into. Drugs like that,and thai stick,id grow my own thai..it takes 18weeks of flower tho...ahh the mariani...id go at the most 300..and I know its worth a lot more for the rarity and age factor..hell most wine that old is worth thousands by the right vintage...


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 5, 2013)

But in the end,how much would you pay for a bottle of rotten grape juice and an eightball?...beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## canndo (Apr 5, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> But in the end,how much would you pay for a bottle of rotten grape juice and an eightball?...beauty is in the eye of the beholder...



It sure is. Truth is that I don't pay for pot, what little I ever have is given to me - unfortunate as of late. But I rarely smoke the stuff and even more rarely smoke it with others so I woudn't pay anything for an ounce. I suppose I'd buy the tai stick - 30 bucks just so I could show it around or give it to someone who never had any.

I'd pay 30 bucks for the lude, 20 for the seconol, a hundred for the paragoric (but that is because I've never had it), maybe 100 for the mescaline.


But I've been talking to people who would pay 5 bucks for a 5/500 hydro - so add that up, a lightweight like me would have to take 4, and the high is at best 4 hours. I know folks who will pay 40 bucks for an 80 oxy. THAT is nuts in my way of thinking. I understand all of the principles - it's just the psychadelics that have me value them at far higher than others. I'ts a day, it's an experience, it's an illumination, it can be utter joy for 5 or 6 hours and I don't mind paying for unadulterated joy.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't pay for pot..just dirt! Lol!...i. honestly know too many drug dealers gettin it in,thell give me head stash if I politely ask...


----------



## Toltec (Aug 17, 2013)

I remember paying a buck a tab... now it's gone crazy where's the love.... Cheers\


----------



## Toltec (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah I can relate to CPmass I discovered this site to get tips on how to grow better for my handicapped. to my surprise, I find here a LSD discussion forum... Wow I certainly have always loved LSD still do but.. since I cant get around any longer, it be come imposable to get.. DMT on the other hand is so easy to extract now.. Love the stuff for sure' and Mushrooms too I hear AL-Lad is around and is a lot Like LSD but there selling it for about 15bucks a hit at 150ug per.. That's the price for a sheet too... Man My frist time was with Orange Sunshine in 1971 I been in love with my sacrament ever since.. I am asking the lsd gods to send me a sheet of quality WOW to last me the rest of my life as a am tripping 2 times a year now shrooming except for DMT...lol I do hope to try this AL-LAD soon here is the chemical name *6-**allyl**-6-nor-lysergic acid diethylamide*... well I sure hope to meet some awesome fellow hippies here for some new grow'n tips it is my medicine now .... Namaste pepole


mushead said:


> ah yes that would not help the search.. if i wasn't a paranoid nut id send some liquid your way. keep askin tho, someones got it. DMT is huge right now here too


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

Lucy and I haven't been reacquainted since jerry passed, If and I mean if someone here has a relationship with lucy and she is clean, pm please cause im due to glide thru the aurora borealis at least a few times more before I go into the ground.


----------



## Toltec (Aug 17, 2013)

that is how I remember it that way in the mid 70's and 80's when I was fallowing the dead my friend...


rory420420 said:


> I have friends that deal lsd,but not for gain..pot maybe,but lsd is pretty much given away...


----------



## Toltec (Aug 17, 2013)

Man I sure agree with you... not everyone has money... people are getting greedy now a days... some of use don't want no part of it. where does it end it only turn into a class thing. I reality we should all be healping each other to keep the prices down for every one...


DrKingGreen said:


> I always get good stuff for cheap. Some of us don't have money for the $7.50 raisins, a $200 wine show, and $120 for theater shows. When I do have the money for fancy raisins, I prefer to shop around for the best prices so I can have 2 instead of 1. I know some people have a lot of money, and some don't. At this moment in life, I don't, and will be happy waiting an extra 2 or 3 weeks for a deal instead of looking like a feign paying stupid prices for the same product. Not trying to quarrel, it just doesn't make sense to pay more than anything is worth... But I guess worth is in the eye of the beholder (and can be significantly more if the beholder has loot to blow and doesn't consider a penny saved a penny earned). I can live without drugs anyway... It's the mj that gets me


----------



## Toltec (Aug 17, 2013)

forgot to quote delete please


----------



## Toltec (Aug 17, 2013)

I wish him well Iv tried many of you favorites 2C-E, DOC, DOM aka STP doc is better for sure.. I hear AL-LAD is amazining it is said to be like LSD with out the mind fxxx and body load... although I never minded that at all being old schooled, I mean my first dose ever was Orange Sunshine barrels... wish I could have bought a life time supply of that.... Cheers


Kite High said:


> speaking of demetri my harmala is in so the truth awaits my arrival very soon
> 
> Then salvia for the solstice....
> 
> [video=youtube;qHkGWO2yNOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHkGWO2yNOA[/video]


----------



## Toltec (Aug 17, 2013)

I found SP at walmart many times in AZ


Kite High said:


> readily obtainable cheap and easy


----------



## Toltec (Aug 17, 2013)

sorry for the flood guys and gals I wanted to catch up with you guys.... Peace love light


----------



## Kervork (Aug 17, 2013)

Toltec said:


> I found SP at walmart many times in AZ


Ironically, the military industrial complex on the west side was landscaping with SP.

What would I pay for LSD? Moot point as there is none here. Haven't seen it in years, haven't talked to anyone who has seen it, haven't heard rumours of someone who knew of someone who knew of someone who saw it.
In the old days friends had a $5 all you can eat special. All I can say is that if there is someone out there trying to flood the world they need to try harder.


----------



## chambray7 (Aug 17, 2013)

whats fluff ? needle point? and silver?
thanks


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Its the different purity of chrystal lsd..search chinacat and laying lsd the true deadhead way here at riu..I could telll you all tthe same stuff..but that's allready typed out and has a pic of raw crystal..


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Orangesunshine barrels were ald-52,not lsd


----------



## canndo (Aug 17, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Orangesunshine barrels were ald-52,not lsd


Well that explains a lot actually. I had a personal stash of those but left them out in the sun and heat - they got dead, a pity. I never knew it wasn't LSD but I always figured that there was something different, something special about them such that they didn't compare with all of the other stuff that came my way back then. I aquired a quarter of a shoe box filled with tiny double dome "micro dots", a pretty shade of sky blue, I never counted them and charged 5 bucks each. That was a grand summer but had I known then..... I would have seen to it that they were well protected and I would have some to this day - imagine the look on some of the old timer's faces when I could have produced a tiny baggie with 10 of them in it. Betcha I could get 3 or 4 hundred dollars for the bag and people would be thanking me for the privelege.


----------



## madprofessor (Aug 17, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Lucy and I haven't been reacquainted since jerry passed, If and I mean if someone here has a relationship with lucy and she is clean, pm please cause im due to glide thru the aurora borealis at least a few times more before I go into the ground.


get yourself into silk road and buy all the acid you want..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

the silk road last time I was there sketched the shit outa me.


----------



## jjpivot (Aug 17, 2013)

Understandably so, an idea like that is scary as hell. The trick is, if you do it by the books, meaning using PGP and (obviously) Tor, you're completely fine. Definitely worth it, I know it was for me.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 17, 2013)

yea but VTMi seems oldschool..paying 10-20$ a hit for him is most probably laughable...and I'm sure he won't do it(as well as he shouldn't)..like I say..never pay more than 5$ a hit.
Go see furthur,find some family.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ya know canndo,through all the years of being around massive and frequent quantitys of lsd,I've only eaten/come across microdots 2 times..a friend on tour had orange ones..I ate them at my first phish show in hampton..I was fucking twisted tho..I kept telling the rookie I went to the show with'im fucked,AND YOU ATE TWO!! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!'
The second time I had a friend who had a few brown ones..later on when he and I ate the last two,he got spun and thought a jar of pot seeds were dots..he had it in his mind that if he ate all the 'dots' he would be superhuman..he grabed at the jar,spilled seeds all over the table and started grabbin as many as he could and chewing them up smiled and said he'd be back in a few days..I told him he's gonna shit his brains out and be sane in 8hours..lol..id love to see microdots again..I'm not sure if id pay 30-40 each tho,unless I knew they were at least 500ug..maybe even 1mg..


----------



## canndo (Aug 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Ya know canndo,through all the years of being around massive and frequent quantitys of lsd,I've only eaten/come across microdots 2 times..a friend on tour had orange ones..I ate them at my first phish show in hampton..I was fucking twisted tho..I kept telling the rookie I went to the show with'im fucked,AND YOU ATE TWO!! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!'
> The second time I had a friend who had a few brown ones..later on when he and I ate the last two,he got spun and thought a jar of pot seeds were dots..he had it in his mind that if he ate all the 'dots' he would be superhuman..he grabed at the jar,spilled seeds all over the table and started grabbin as many as he could and chewing them up smiled and said he'd be back in a few days..I told him he's gonna shit his brains out and be sane in 8hours..lol..id love to see microdots again..I'm not sure if id pay 30-40 each tho,unless I knew they were at least 500ug..maybe even 1mg..


Been a long time ago, but I don't think they reached 500, maybe 400 though. And YOU might not pay, but I would wager many would. As I have said before - 40 dollars for 8 hours of entertainment is cheap. I just spend $60 per ticket for a Cirque show that lasted just under 2 hours.


----------



## canndo (Aug 19, 2013)

Beyond that, if the price for Acid were to commonly go up to those levels, it is possible that it would be more available.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> 1-2$ each for 1000,2-4$ each for 100,5-7$ each for 10 or less...CP..drought is relavent..go on tour,find some good L,make a head stash..since the silo bust things haven't been,nor will they ever be the same I sadly think...I've been lucky to have made my connects,and really a lot of lsd is still around,u just gotta be at the right show...


Sound's a little expensive.I get 400-600 ug from Goa for $3 a hit on 25-100.Complete ego loss.My friend's in Bangladesh have some DMT that according to Her will allow you to communicate with Transandental(sic) Life Form's....


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 19, 2013)

Last time I actually found acid around here it was $15 a hit and $10 a hit when we bought a 50 sheet. Crazy prices but I will take it whenever I can find it as I have no connects for it.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 19, 2013)

500 hundred bucks for 50 hits? Someone is making a killing 

I hear ya though.... gotta take what you can get sometimes.


----------



## Toltec (Aug 19, 2013)

canndo There was something magical with Orange Sunshine indeed.... I really wish I could have had foresight enough to have keep a lifetime supply of it... but being young you don't think of these things... Id pay 100 buck just to try it again.... I bet someone has some of that hiding away... Iv talked with Owsley he told me they where 300ug each... a couple years before he died.... what a nice man.... Do you remember all the windowpane that came out of Bolinas CA, that was also some of the best LSD around the bay area too among others, those where the days .....


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hydro,read that again because $3 a hit is inbetween 2-4$ a hit for 100...its not expensive(unless you compare those prices with ones in the past)..2-4 being average..and if you ssmoke dmt,you usually will see beings..not me but most users report this phenomena...and a variable of 400ug-600ug is almost 2 hits worth of difference..your suppyer is either inept at laying the L or is lying to you.
Canndo,just because of the novelty,id buy a few really strong microdots,like the orange one I ate..and probably wouldn't eat them for awhile..I got three types of acid in my stash I still haven't sampled...I need a weekend..oh boy interlocken is in a few weeks..ill try em then..who know,maybe ill run into some microdots there!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 19, 2013)

And I don't know if higher prices would bring more acid around..maybe more rappers singing about dropping acid than 'poppin mollys' and 'slingin rocks'...


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 19, 2013)

Rappers don't drop L. If they did, they would realize their music sucks HAHAHA.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Aug 19, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> 500 hundred bucks for 50 hits? Someone is making a killing
> 
> I hear ya though.... gotta take what you can get sometimes.


I know it kills me to pay those prices but I am lucky if I find it once a year. Sad times for LSD for me at least. SWIM is doing a defat on some acasia confusia though right now so at least there is that.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have paid on average about 400 for a sheet of white on white un-perforated or a vial. They are usually fat too.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 19, 2013)

Same here..I way overpayed for a sheet of wow,450..but its dank,the only downside is I coulda got it for 200 but I ran into my buddy after I bought it...and when I got back home found out I could get emerald vials for 400..oh well..not like I'm touring anymore..I'm kinda home bound now..


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 19, 2013)

Toltec said:


> canndo There was something magical with Orange Sunshine indeed.... I really wish I could have had foresight enough to have keep a lifetime supply of it... but being young you don't think of these things... Id pay 100 buck just to try it again.... I bet someone has some of that hiding away... Iv talked with Owsley he told me they where 300ug each... a couple years before he died.... what a nice man.... Do you remember all the windowpane that came out of Bolinas CA, that was also some of the best LSD around the bay area too among others, those where the days .....


I was buying this @ $55 a sheet in Haight, then we would go overseas had some great times.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 19, 2013)

Rory the difference is in which sheet I buy, some of the sheet's I have seen are christaline I wont even attempt that dosage. I can get the amber vial's too 200ug average drop.This is from Goa India what is now the center of the Psychedelic World.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 19, 2013)

So they have crystals on them do they...? So 3 dollar thumbprints...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not doubting you..before r.c.s I had seen some ufo blotter that had aa sparkle to them


----------



## the russian man (Aug 20, 2013)

i got a blotter of "double dipped acid" yesterday along with some dmt, the blotter is yellow color and has a question mark symbol on it, i payed 20$ for the hit, because Lucy in my city is very rare, dmt being even more rare.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 20, 2013)

There is no such thing as double dipped blotter. You can't add water to an allready soaked sponge.period.


----------



## Toltec (Aug 20, 2013)

a 1/4 in tab can hold up to 2 to 4 milligrams and a milligram of lsd is a whopper of a dose... so yes someone can add another drop to it, or even re-dip the sheet after it is dry.... Usually when they say Double dip it is 200ug plus .... this absorption rate is for #14 blotter paper, I hope this helps....


----------



## Toltec (Aug 20, 2013)

hydrotech364 said:


> I was buying this @ $55 a sheet in Haight, then we would go overseas had some great times.


 I paid about the same price on the Height. It varied in potency in the mid 80's it seemed to be about 100ug something it would be 200 plus. My favorite was the Liquid vials; that was always a good deal and consistent in potency... Liquid lasted allot longer then sheets especially when they where stored properly. 

If there not exposed to the air like blotters are most of the time or keep away from light, in a cold & dark place. They degrade fairly quickly.

I always stored blotter in amber bottles and the vials I would put black tape to keep the light out.... the memories


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bought 7 sheet's of a little eskimo @ Rockin Robins we called it quinn the eskimo after the song. Almost got arrested trippin ballz in S Korea, Singapore and had a great 6 month's. Had the whole 7th Fleet Baking in The Phillipines.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hehehe....acid...I love talking about acid...best acid I ever got was in my town,from a friend(who now programs gams for a prominent video game firm)..it was this blue blotter with plain black stars that were all over in various sizez..not an actual star on each hit..it had a moon in the middle..we called it moonbeam..it was 50CENT(YES FIFTY CENT) a hit!..I bought a half sheet(god I wish I had bought more..I was 16 and well,dumb)..it was wet..I didn't realize what I had..I ripped two off for a friend before work..at work caught trails!..ate two after work and it was the most intense trip I've had other than eating a mg of silver crystal..so idk what it was micd with,and was to young to know what crystal the random hits were..but that shit had me babbling...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 20, 2013)

If anyone read the post of mine about chewing my tounge eating a cheeseburger..that was the same trip..insane..


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 21, 2013)

Toltec said:


> a 1/4 in tab can hold up to 2 to 4 milligrams and a mg of lsd is a whopper of a dose... so yes someone can add another drop to it. or re dip the sheet after it is dry.... Usually when they say Double dip it is already at 200 plus ug....


Yes but if you're laying LSD and you want to make 200ug hits you adjust the concentration of the LSD solution rather than doing it twice. At least I hope no one is dumb enough to double their work and make a less consistent product.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 21, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Yes but if you're laying LSD and you want to make 200ug hits you adjust the concentration of the LSD solution rather than doing it twice. At least I hope no one is dumb enough to double their work and make a less consistent product.


Takes all kinds duck! Oh yes the crystals only seen em once in a fleeting moment at the parking lot of an Albany ny dead show. I'd like to hope the producer has a firm grip on the dosages heor she are putting out pretty serious shit if you dose a newb with a super dose!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 21, 2013)

It's my understanding that they don't let morons lay acid. I really hope that's the case.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 21, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> It's my understanding that they don't let morons lay acid. I really hope that's the case.


It's true..... they wouldn't let me get crystal


----------



## bushwickbill (Aug 21, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Go find some Rainbow family members and see what they have to say . I have not bought LSD since the early 90s and it was dirt cheap then thanks to the Dead and those who followed the trails


Oh man, I ran into some of these people on a camping trip in the middle of no-wheresville once and yep they had acid, fun night for sure, partied all night with em, remember the sky looked like a galaga game.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Look..if you can lay L..the fam has let you be..anyone can do it..BEING THE ONE WHO DOES IT..THAT'S A DIFFERENT STORY.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Too much love brings hate in the long run..love will prevail tho...


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Look..if you can lay L..the fam has let you be..anyone can do it..BEING THE ONE WHO DOES IT..THAT'S A DIFFERENT STORY.


 One day.... I will be allowed to lay my own. I'm willing to take a thumbprint or whatever..... they just know I like to prank people hahaha. But I've moved on to moruga scorpion peppers for pranks =)

I'm sadistic.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

I recently got the same pepper! A local gave it to me..it was frozen tho..was glad for the aquisition..2,200,000 scovaille!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

Endorphine rushhhhh!!!


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I recently got the same pepper! A local gave it to me..it was frozen tho..was glad for the aquisition..2,200,000 scovaille!!!


Lol!!! You're destined to have a lot of fun with that thing


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a few baskets of ghost chilis..so I'm good with the heat this summer!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Back to lsd prices..I got liquid given to me for free...its supposed to be emerald crystal..think distributors are making a name for this crystal by lowering prices? I have yet to consume my free doses..but that's the subject..prices...anyone seenprices change over the summer.?..I been at home so idk...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Oops..I hope I didn't break a rule on r.I.u!..if so I'm sorry!!


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 22, 2013)

That's not breaking any rules. I haven't seen any of that but hopefully I do soon!


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 22, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Look..if you can lay L..the fam has let you be..anyone can do it..BEING THE ONE WHO DOES IT..THAT'S A DIFFERENT STORY.


You've got to be in the right mindset to be involved in the process of manufacture which includes laying it. As an alchemist Bear believed that his state of mind when making a batch was as essential as the ergotamine. The Family are the descendents of his disciples.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Back to lsd prices..I got liquid given to me for free...its supposed to be emerald crystal..think distributors are making a name for this crystal by lowering prices? I have yet to consume my free doses..but that's the subject..prices...anyone seenprices change over the summer.?..I been at home so idk...


 Where I'm at, roughly changed to USD, LSD has a wholesale price of around 4 cents per microgram. This has remained solid for quite some time. Expecting a bump this coming summer. On paper acid gods alone know the real price. Wholesale on TABS is between 4 and 6 USD, depending on quality. Best paper around is at my guess just under 120 mics per tab. Street price right now is anywhere between 15 and 20 USD per tab. 

Bear in mind this is using an exchange rate of one USD to ten ZAR.


----------



## Danny88 (Aug 22, 2013)

I pay 5-7 pound for 1 drop on a pastel fruit in uk seems to b alot stronger than the paper


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

Danny88 said:


> I pay 5-7 pound for 1 drop on a pastel fruit in uk seems to b alot stronger than the paper


 I don't care who says what, the best LSD is found in the UK. PERIOD. Guys like to mix it strong up there too, always 120 mics and UP


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 22, 2013)

I've had swiss and chec,I believe west coast fam has it on lock..just a matter of opinion..duck you know washing a panfrom fam makes you go damn sam!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Be in the right mindset all you want..rub your head the wrong way at the right time and there is no right mindset


----------



## tylerrrrr (Aug 22, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I don't care who says what, the best LSD is found in the UK. PERIOD. Guys like to mix it strong up there too, always 120 mics and UP


I can tell you've never been to frisco.

And how do you know its 120 mics? 


Did your dealer tell you that?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

A buddy of mine was on the festie circuit touring this summer and when he stopped through town he was tossing sheets for 325.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 22, 2013)

200-450..depending on quantity and quality..I keep saying this and it keeps being repeated by others testimony...if someone says 1000$ for a grm(don't ya wish it was the 70s) that's another story..if L cost more that 5 a hit then you're getting gyped or don't care either way and just want to trip.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 22, 2013)

But as canndo says,what's 40$ for 8 hours of fun....I used to not think like this but its a viable argument for things you love to enjoy...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 22, 2013)

tylerrrrr said:


> I can tell you've never been to frisco.
> 
> And how do you know its 120 mics?
> 
> ...


Rofl... Nothing to prove to you buddy. Been eating acid since 1992. I mix my own bottles. And every American I dose here in s.a tends to crap his pants. Once even literally on a 250 mic drop. I don't need a dealer. Put two and two together yourself. I've had that shitty amber crystal from Cali. Wasn't impressed.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mmm...schwamber.
For real the silver and fluff...what's around the bend?


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mmm...schwamber.
For real the silver and fluff...what's around the bend?


----------



## Kite High (Aug 23, 2013)

Ahh yes good to see the potency is finding its way down the path to you our brethren. Wofrh


----------



## jimmer6577 (Aug 23, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Mmm...schwamber.
> For real the silver and fluff...what's around the bend?


I was a local family fest invite only with both silver and fluff. I traded a Zip for a sheet of the fluff and was gifted a strip of the silver. So for about $225 I got my L for the winter.(personal use) I took the silver strip that night and tried the fluff yesterday. I can't really compare prices because when it comes to L there's family price then everybody else's price.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yea I been promised some blue gels at interlocken..all depends on if my buddy gets his ass there...I hope he does..I want some good silver...


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 23, 2013)

We used to play for silver, now we play for Clive.I wonder how they paid Pig?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 23, 2013)

Last time I could find good acid, not that blotter shit, it was $20 a hit. Mint stuff , that you should only take once a month or your brain get's a little scrambled. Ah, the good old day's, when you could get 4 way LSD 25 or Orange Sunshine for $5 a tab. I miss that


----------



## the russian man (Aug 23, 2013)

what a good day for me today, im buying a bundle of different JOYS today, a hit of DMT (50mg) half a F of hash and dub of herbs, and another double dipped hit of the good ole Lucy ,too bad Molly isnt around  oh well here comes a good weekend, i find some drugs strange however, my friend once said, dont search for Lucy, let her find you, and she always does somehow, if i hear her i certainly take the chance to take her out on a crazy adventure  like last year on my birthday i had the privilege to try DMT my first time, unfortunately i didnt break thru that night, but i had a good night of partying, so i wasnt to upset and i forgot about dmt and then a couple months back i wanted tot ry it again but it was nowhere to be found and i forgot about it, and this year on my birthday (Aug1 i turned 18, i had the privilege again handed to me to come across some dmt and real Lucy, and HASH FOR A CHANGE, around my parts in y city we barley have any variety of drugs, that i like atleast, we have pills,crack,blues,etc, but not much Lucy and dmt, i had a pretty succesfull mushroom picking season however, picked really nice cubes, had a couple good trips and some really intense, overwhelming ones, i always seem to have a revelation open up to em if not 100 in that day/night haha


----------



## Toltec (Aug 23, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> Last time I could find good acid, not that blotter shit, it was $20 a hit. Mint stuff , that you should only take once a month or your brain get's a little scrambled. Ah, the good old day's, when you could get 4 way LSD 25 or Orange Sunshine for $5 a tab. I miss that


I remember those days well my friend... one hit blotter could be split 4ways. The Orange Sunshine barrels was very special and the amber windowpane was the bomb too... there was white lightning barrels going around the city as well that where scary strong. I think out of all my past experiences I would pay 1000 bucks just to try OS again once again... if it was ALD-52 or ultra pure LSD there was something different about it in a very, very good way.... I Do wonder that, if my generation was getting 300ug to 500ug and up until the mid to late 70's. But in the 80's it dropped down to 50ug or 100ug this may the reason people today eat 10 strips and are so confused as to what the micrograms really are... I sure wish they regulate it and the regulation of doses where set in stone all the time... it seems pointless to pay 20 for 50ug when you need 250ug for the proper experience...it's just the coast is so unstable no a days compared to the past where it was $1 to $5 OR 50 A SHEET..... Talking about this gets me high...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bourbon.or some whiskey.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok..so ill say it again...orange sunshine was ald-52..really powerful,as this leads to the ledgend..lsd-25 has to be made to make ald-52 in the end...next..PLEASE go get a brand new dish sponge..now soak this sponge in water...place this sponge on a plate...press all the water out,and measure this amount of water..then double that amount and see if the sponge soaked up all the water...THERE IS NO 'DOUBLE DIPPED BLOTTER!'..PERIOD!..unless a pin is dipped in crystal and touched to the blotter(wich is a higher purity concentration levle) and touched to a hit,you're not getting any extra anythng,except bull!...I say aall this to dispell myths,not to be a know it all...I hope this falls on a lot of open ears...if you get 'double dipped' and it sets you off..well,you got some good L,and should buy a lot for your head and save it!..lol


----------



## D3monic (Aug 23, 2013)

Last time I saw good acid was around 98 or so. Miss my Black Pyramids.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 23, 2013)

The black pyramid gels or the egyptian blotter?


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Last time I saw good acid,I got socks out my dresser...lol


----------



## Toltec (Aug 24, 2013)

D3monic said:


> Last time I saw good acid was around 98 or so. Miss my Black Pyramids.


Those where amazingly clean... Did yours have a gold flake speck on them? Got mine in San Francisco calif, I was with my band playing at a rock club called the 23 club.... turn on from a fan... I couldn't refuse lol


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 24, 2013)

I seen the gold dust ones at a phish show in maine..bought a 9by...out of the hundreds of thousands of gel tabs I went through,those were by far the best..we called it 'smacky acid'..you could eat 10 and would be so layed back..relaxed even..like you too a vailum and some acid..so clean,but powerful...mmmmm...gel tabs..


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 24, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> PPS...100% correct...prices have changed tho..its no longer 25cent a hit wholesale...I know people that are family,and they are getting it a buck apeice to 3 bucks! What happened?!?..love should be free.


Tell that to the prostitutes.


----------



## BWG707 (Aug 24, 2013)

Used to get liquid L-25, eye dropped under the tongue for $1 back in the 70's. real orange Sunshine, Clearlight Windowpane: 500 to 900mics, brownish windowpane not nearly as good, tons of blotter: usually not too good, all kinds of blue barrel, yellow barrel, etc. we never paid more than $2 a hit, tops. Those were some strange days. Fun then, couldn't/ wouldn't want to deal with now though. I never realized LSD was still prevalent.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wish i cud get my hands on them


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 24, 2013)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Tell that to the prostitutes.


Sex /= Love


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 24, 2013)

You're not getting love from no prossie!...BWG..orange sunshine was ald-52


----------



## donvito22 (Aug 24, 2013)

D3monic said:


> Last time I saw good acid was around 98 or so. Miss my Black Pyramids.


That's some funny shit I was getting the black pyramids that were black gel and protruded out like a pyramid in 98 in west ky ..... It's a small world!


----------



## donvito22 (Aug 24, 2013)

All this acid talk makes me think of the summer of 94 and we all saw Floyd in Chicago and got some killer tabs that were red with a smiling sun remember em to this day, holy crap getting old sux!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 24, 2013)

Age to memories is like age to wine...it gets better...its not a small world when it comes to lsd...a little goes aolong way..those gels were everywhere back then...


----------



## BWG707 (Aug 25, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> You're not getting love from no prossie!...BWG..orange sunshine was ald-52


Ald-25, that's very interesting. I never knew that. I live very close to Somona, where it was made. I always thought that the Orange Sunshine was just very clean L-25. Had one of my best trips ever from it. Really makes a lot of sense now. Thanks for that info.


----------



## canndo (Aug 25, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I seen the gold dust ones at a phish show in maine..bought a 9by...out of the hundreds of thousands of gel tabs I went through,those were by far the best..we called it 'smacky acid'..you could eat 10 and would be so layed back..relaxed even..like you too a vailum and some acid..so clean,but powerful...mmmmm...gel tabs..


Now that brought back a memory - relatively large doses of acid laid on methadone tabs. I recall thinking at the time that this invention should be patented.


----------



## Toltec (Aug 25, 2013)

BWG707 said:


> Ald-25, that's very interesting. I never knew that. I live very close to Somona, where it was made. I always thought that the Orange Sunshine was just very clean L-25. Had one of my best trips ever from it. Really makes a lot of sense now. Thanks for that info.


I lived in the Bat Area then... I agree with you, There was something very different about OS It was an amazing trip indeed.... There are so many stories floating around about orange sunshine... Owsley said it was pure LSD at 300ug.. Sands says he blessed it with lots of spiritual love...LSD is a crystal and crystals can hold someone's intention, good or bad... This could be the reason it was so magical and set and setting too sure helped... Any how, what ever it was, it had something very special back then and something that changed my life, witch ill never forget....


----------



## BWG707 (Aug 25, 2013)

Toltec said:


> I lived in the Bat Area then... I agree with you OS was very different and amazing trip iv had.... there are so many stories about it... Owsley said it was pure LSD at 300ug.. Sands says he blest it... It is a crystal and crystals like water can hold someone's intention... This could be the reason it was so magical... People the make it now make it for profit or not... but a lot of people that sell it sell it for profit and are not into the metaphysics .. Any how what ever it was it as something ill never forget....


It was the cleanest/best trip I have ever had. No harsh body effects. Most of the Windowpane and Blotter always seemed to be too speedy. Although I did some "Clearlight Windowpane: 500mics that very clean also. It fun back in the day but I couldn't even imagine doing any now. Ahh, the things we do when we're young. Still very good memories.


----------



## Toltec (Aug 25, 2013)

BWG707 said:


> It was the cleanest/best trip I have ever had. No harsh body effects. Most of the Windowpane and Blotter always seemed to be too speedy. Although I did some "Clearlight Windowpane: 500mics that very clean also. It fun back in the day but I couldn't even imagine doing any now. Ahh, the things we do when we're young. Still very good memories.


 Wife and I still like it once or twice a year... It's annual brain reset as we call it...


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 25, 2013)

I plan on eating 15 hits at the black crowes show soon...I can't wait..my brain needs to be reset very frequently...I have a saying 'i trip,therefore others may live'...


----------



## Toltec (Aug 25, 2013)

in 95 at the Hog Farm Party, that Wavy Gravy host... we took a good dose on Friday morning after 8h or so we then took hit 2 every 2 hrs for 3 days.... tolerance took hold quickly but the good feelings lasted... happy times Enjoy those 15 hits, your going to be spun fore sure


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 25, 2013)

I will be..got 30 stashed in case,and hope to get some blue gels from my buddy while I'm there...


----------



## Toltec (Aug 25, 2013)

That's Sweet...


----------



## Kervork (Sep 20, 2013)

Leonard Pickard is currently staying at the federal penitentary in Tucscon Az. You can get his address online at freeleonardpickard.com
You might want to thank him for those $1 hits you bought in the 90's. He's the only reason most of you ever saw LSD.

I consider him to be the one true captain of the starship enterprise, boldly going where no man has gone before and taking millions with him.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2013)

I took 10 then 10 more ate the crowes...wiser times got played each night! Susan tideschi derek trucks and bob weir playe "turn on your love light" as a show closer...my love light was def shining!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2013)

I will write him...hell he fed me for years! Lol...


----------



## Impman (Sep 20, 2013)

Toltec said:


> I lived in the Bat Area then... I agree with you, There was something very different about OS It was an amazing trip indeed.... There are so many stories floating around about orange sunshine... Owsley said it was pure LSD at 300ug.. Sands says he blessed it with lots of spiritual love...LSD is a crystal and crystals can hold someone's intention, good or bad... This could be the reason it was so magical and set and setting too sure helped... Any how, what ever it was, it had something very special back then and something that changed my life, witch ill never forget....


http://www.highexistence.com/water-experiment/

Yup yup.... Here is a study on it. I saw this on the news ..... does not mean this experiment is for real. There needs to be several rebuttal experiments I think, from unbiased scientists from all over the world. I don't know of any other scientists running this same study. Im sure there are colleges doing it, but maybe not. Some mind blowing spiritual stuff though...... everything is connected with tiny strings that send vibes... music everywhere... maybe not lol

i say bull shit... seems too magical but a fun thought for the day


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 20, 2013)

Kervork said:


> Leonard Pickard is currently staying at the federal penitentary in Tucscon Az. You can get his address online at freeleonardpickard.com
> You might want to thank him for those $1 hits you bought in the 90's. He's the only reason most of you ever saw LSD.
> 
> I consider him to be the one true captain of the starship enterprise, boldly going where no man has gone before and taking millions with him.


I'm quite familiar with the process as my father is currently serving federal time. Love sending good vibes there way! thanks kevork!


----------



## Impman (Sep 20, 2013)

Just dose the letter with acid? pickard probably just licks all letters that come his way just to be sure


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

They probably black light all of his mail 
He's a wonderful person. Fuck Skinner!


----------



## Impman (Sep 20, 2013)

What happens to LSD under a blacklight?! you can see it?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 20, 2013)

LSD fluoresces under UV light.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 20, 2013)

Good liquid GLOWS under UV. Damn I miss it already. LSD prices in South Africa: zero. There is none. I want to frigging cry.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Remember my post about the milk in clockwork orange?...lsd looks like the milk when under a blacklight...skinners a fucking douche..imagine the possibilities of society if there was still a fresh supply of cheap high quality L available...it was a nice time in life when jerry was alive..then shit whent downhill after he died..then pickard left and it REALLY went to shit..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hammish..it'll be back...I start school in the spring!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 21, 2013)

Lemme know if you need a tutor


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Hammish..it'll be back...I start school in the spring!


 I will hold you to that promise bro LOL. Seriously. First time in 9 years that I have ZERO acid in my house. I always made a point of keeping 25 hits for 'just in case'. Look what happens soon as I don't. GODS.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow 9 years huh i haven't seen acid in a few years. then again haven't talked to the people i would need to in that long. Strange thing is when i was younger i would trip all the time and enjoy myself. As i got older and went to prison a couple times (i blame it on this) i find i get super paranoid about going crazy and start getting emotional and introspective, don't know but i thought seeing you guys have more experience ( i have dosed maybe 50-70 x in my life) if it was just a psychological thing like i assume. It happens whether it be mushrooms or blotter liquid gels anything hallucinogenic.Help i just wanna have a good trip like i used to where it almost seemed to give me a new better outlook on things everytime i broke through to the other side or came back i guess.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 21, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> Wow 9 years huh i haven't seen acid in a few years. then again haven't talked to the people i would need to in that long. Strange thing is when i was younger i would trip all the time and enjoy myself. As i got older and went to prison a couple times (i blame it on this) i find i get super paranoid about going crazy and start getting emotional and introspective, don't know but i thought seeing you guys have more experience ( i have dosed maybe 50-70 x in my life) if it was just a psychological thing like i assume. It happens whether it be mushrooms or blotter liquid gels anything hallucinogenic.Help i just wanna have a good trip like i used to where it almost seemed to give me a new better outlook on things everytime i broke through to the other side or came back i guess.


 I bet you miss a good trip like all hell there brother. But the one bit of advice that I pass along over and over, and VERY few people take is: If your mind is not in the right space for psychedelics, don't take them. Hopefully this changes for you man, I hope to whatever gods you believe in that this is going to happen for you. 
I could feel that thin red line approaching for me anyhow. Taking the fact my supplier retired under less-than-favourable circumstances as the final warning life is going to throw my way. I will miss psychedelics. But it is time for my looooooooong break now.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 21, 2013)

Kind of what i figure but like everyone else i had to figure this out for myself multiple times haha. Last straw i was contemplating going to the e.r. which is something i have never recommended or done around countless people tripping face.
When it is no longer enjoyable it is time to hang it up. I just wonder if life has jaded all who tripped enough to understand what i am talking about this way. Nobody makes it through unscathed.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 21, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Lemme know if you need a tutor


All good things glow as far as im concerned!


----------

